# What can be done about GDI files that won't load with GDEMU?



## theimporter (Apr 20, 2021)

So I've been downloading GDI files from archive.org only to have some that just won't load with GDEMU. If I just dump them on my SD card, I get the "Unsupported Disc" title in my game list and if I try to sync them to my SD Card using SD Card Maker for GDEMU, they just don't appear, I drag them, but they don't stay on the list.

Anyway around this? One example is "De La Jet Set Radio", 2 repos on archive.org have the same non-working dump, only with a different compression (one is Zip, the other 7z).

Cheers


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 20, 2021)

Good Morning.



theimporter said:


> One example is "De La Jet Set Radio", 2 repos on archive.org have the same non-working dump, only with a different compression (one is Zip, the other 7z).
> 
> Cheers



Yes,it is not working with the SD Card Maker.
Maybe missing Files (.raw) ?
...and so all other "Files/Versions" from that Game around the Internet...bad luck.


----------



## theimporter (Apr 20, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Good Morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess some games will require re-dumps to properly work with ODEs.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Good Morning.



theimporter said:


> Guess some games will require re-dumps to properly work with ODEs.


It seems,they are mostly dumped for the Emulators.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 21, 2021)

theimporter said:


> So I've been downloading GDI files from archive.org only to have some that just won't load with GDEMU. If I just dump them on my SD card, I get the "Unsupported Disc" title in my game list and if I try to sync them to my SD Card using SD Card Maker for GDEMU, they just don't appear, I drag them, but they don't stay on the list.
> 
> Anyway around this? One example is "De La Jet Set Radio", 2 repos on archive.org have the same non-working dump, only with a different compression (one is Zip, the other 7z).
> 
> Cheers


I assume you are talking about the newer cue/bin format that redump now uses?

If so then you can try a simple tool called gdidrop to convert it back to the gdemu friendly format.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello.



subcon959 said:


> I assume you are talking about the newer cue/bin format that redump now uses?
> 
> If so then you can try a simple tool called gdidrop to convert it back to the gdemu friendly format.



The Game he mentioned has the *.gdi and .bin* Files.
It misses maybe only the *.raw* Files.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tool is for converting cue/bin to gdi/raw/bin. It should work on the game mentioned if you get the proper redump release.

Edit: I just tried and was able to add it to the sd card maker app. I didn't try playing as my dreamcast is not connected.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> The tool is for converting cue/bin to gdi/raw/bin. It should work on the game mentioned if you get the proper redump release.



It has no cue File.

1 .gdi
3 .bin 

files.

The Tool is not working on this Game and its other Sources,it needs the cue File.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 21, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> It has no cue File.
> 
> 1 .gdi
> 3 .bin
> ...


That's why I said proper redump release. Every redump game now has cue and bin files.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> That's why I said proper redump release. Every redump game now has cue and bin files.



There seems there is no other Release for "De La Jet Set Radio"....unfortunately...
All "reliable Sources" have this one and same.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 21, 2021)

This is the contents of the cue file..


```
REM SINGLE-DENSITY AREA
FILE "De La Jet Set Radio (Japan) (En,Ja,Fr,De,Es) (Track 1).bin" BINARY
  TRACK 01 MODE1/2352
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
FILE "De La Jet Set Radio (Japan) (En,Ja,Fr,De,Es) (Track 2).bin" BINARY
  TRACK 02 AUDIO
    INDEX 00 00:00:00
    INDEX 01 00:02:00
REM HIGH-DENSITY AREA
FILE "De La Jet Set Radio (Japan) (En,Ja,Fr,De,Es) (Track 3).bin" BINARY
  TRACK 03 MODE1/2352
    INDEX 01 00:00:00
```


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 21, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> This is the contents of the cue file..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



That works with the Tool.


Thank you for that Information,it is good to know,to better use the bin/cue "Archive".

Thank you.


----------



## theimporter (Apr 22, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> This is the contents of the cue file..
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I've downloaded the one from AlvRo's Collection, it's the same as all the others. I tried making a .CUE file with the text you provided, didn't change anything.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 22, 2021)

theimporter said:


> I've downloaded the one from AlvRo's Collection, it's the same as all the others. I tried making a .CUE file with the text you provided, didn't change anything.


Not sure what to tell you man, I just downloaded the one from AlvRo and went through the process again and it added to the SD maker just fine. If I get a chance to hook up my DC today I will see if the game actually plays or not, but I'm inclined to think it will since I couldn't find anything on Google about people having this problem. You are right about one thing though, the one on AlvRo isn't the latest Redump so maybe stick with archive.org if it's the 2021-03-06 (08-24-43) release.


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 22, 2021)

So I just tried it and it does indeed run fine, so it must be something you are doing wrong in the process.


----------



## theimporter (Apr 23, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> Not sure what to tell you man, I just downloaded the one from AlvRo and went through the process again and it added to the SD maker just fine. If I get a chance to hook up my DC today I will see if the game actually plays or not, but I'm inclined to think it will since I couldn't find anything on Google about people having this problem. You are right about one thing though, the one on AlvRo isn't the latest Redump so maybe stick with archive.org if it's the 2021-03-06 (08-24-43) release.



Very strange. You got it from his Google Sheet link, right? If so, can you tell me what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 23, 2021)

theimporter said:


> Very strange. You got it from his Google Sheet link, right? If so, can you tell me what I'm doing wrong?


You didn't convert it using the gdidrop app?

The folder you drag to SD maker should only have the files that gdidrop creates and none of the original files.


----------



## theimporter (Apr 23, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> You didn't convert it using the gdidrop app?
> 
> The folder you drag to SD maker should only have the files that gdidrop creates and none of the original files.



Nice, just tried the gdidrop program, fixed my issue, thank you! Now I do have a few more games that don't work, but I need CUE files for them as well, where did you get the De La JSR CUE file?

Cheers


----------

